# hiking  2/01/05  Northville-Placid Trail ADKs



## whcobbs (Dec 2, 2004)

Two partners seeking others for February thru-hike of the Northville-Placid Trail (NPT).  The Trail follows an Adirondack valley route through remote scenic backcountry with gentle grades from the Benson trailhead in the southern foothills to Lake Placid 120 mi North.  Section hikes of the trail are also possible.  Departing Benson 1. February 2005.  Love of winter camping and snowshoes essential.  For information respond on-list, or to whcobbs@hotmail.com.
Walt


----------

